# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  mở bán vé Tết Mậu Tuất 2018 chỉ từ 840.000

## thietbidanangonline

_mở bán vé Tết Mậu Tuất 2018 chỉ từ 840.000_

_Vasco đang mở bán vé Tết Mậu Tuất 2018__ cho chặng bay từ Sài Gòn đi Rạch Giá và Cà Mau với giá chỉ từ 840.000 đã bao gồm tất cả thuế phí._ _Mua vé liên hệ 0905.802.094 -_ *0974.072.093* *zalo/face*

----------

